# Clover and creeping Charlie



## grooobz

I have the 2 weeks listed above as well as a couple others that are popping up. I went to lowes to pick up some Triclopyr, but they just have hose sprayer versions and looking for maybe a concentrate to mix in my sprayer. Does anyone have any good recommendations? Grass is TTTF.

Thanks


----------



## zeroibis

You can buy this: https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-16-fl-oz-Concentrated-Herbicide/4067446

HD had them for like $2 each on clearance one day so I purchased the entire inventory.

At $11 is is like $3.4375/1k so you may be better off just buying something like Triclopyr 4 for ~$40 which comes out to $0.609375/1k.

Also you can ignore the "Hose End Sprayer Concentrated Herbicide" part. That is just telling you that you can but are not required to hook it up the the ortho dial in sprayer. If you read the label it has instructions and rates for use in a pump sprayer.

Also note that for colder weather you may have better luck with SpeedZone.


----------

